# Desp looking for livery yard/ - West Lothian/surrounding areas



## RockyHorse14 (31 July 2014)

Hi,

I'm still in the look out for suitable livery for a new horse i'm looking to purchase very soon.

I'm looking in the West Lothian area (pref near Whitburn/Bathgate area).  A quiet yard but with plenty turnout (all year/full grass a bonus) for a youngster so would like to have plenty other equines to socialise with.  

A school isn't important but even a small enclosure would be a bonus with some off road areas to go out in hand.

Is there such a thing as i'm really struggling?  Even a farm offering livery but having other equines to socialise with is what's most important along with ample turnout. When he is older I would then maybe think about moving to a yard offering more facilities once he is backed.  

I know about Champfleurie/Babbithill/Kirklands/Baads Farm but just looking to see if there are any others I can also look at?  

Does anyone know anything about the yard up at Beecraigs?  I think years ago I heard it was Elspeth Owen but I don't know, if that's correct or anything about it.  Not sure, there looks very much turnout esp for in the Winter.  

Please can anyone help as it's starting to stress me out....  Many thanks for any help/recommendations.   I once had a horse at Edinburgh Equestrian and I think that has spoiled me as there doesn't seem to be anything on that scale in the West Lothian area.... please help?! I search everyday online and it's just the same ones.


----------



## LMR (8 August 2014)

RockyHorse14 said:



			Hi,

I'm still in the look out for suitable livery for a new horse i'm looking to purchase very soon.

I'm looking in the West Lothian area (pref near Whitburn/Bathgate area).  A quiet yard but with plenty turnout (all year/full grass a bonus) for a youngster so would like to have plenty other equines to socialise with.  

A school isn't important but even a small enclosure would be a bonus with some off road areas to go out in hand.

Is there such a thing as i'm really struggling?  Even a farm offering livery but having other equines to socialise with is what's most important along with ample turnout. When he is older I would then maybe think about moving to a yard offering more facilities once he is backed.  

I know about Champfleurie/Babbithill/Kirklands/Baads Farm but just looking to see if there are any others I can also look at?  

Does anyone know anything about the yard up at Beecraigs?  I think years ago I heard it was Elspeth Owen but I don't know, if that's correct or anything about it.  Not sure, there looks very much turnout esp for in the Winter.  

Please can anyone help as it's starting to stress me out....  Many thanks for any help/recommendations.   I once had a horse at Edinburgh Equestrian and I think that has spoiled me as there doesn't seem to be anything on that scale in the West Lothian area.... please help?! I search everyday online and it's just the same ones.
		
Click to expand...

What about jo Hamilton's yard? I know she has a couple youngsters of her own.


----------



## donnerprinz (30 December 2014)

I have my yearling at Jo's yard and he is out with another yearling a two year old and a  4 year old. What are you exactly looking for?


----------

